# will any of these in breed?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i want to get these shrimp for my 20 gallon with in a year or two.Vampire Shrimp,Bamboo Shrimp,Cherry Shrimp,and Amano Shrimp.i have not kept shrimp before much.are any of these hard to care for?the only other fish would be about 10 red eye tetras


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

None of those would crossbreed I'm pretty sure. But you have to keep their special care in mind

Vampire and Bamboo shrimp: These guys are filter feeders, they filter tiny particles of food out of the water. This normally isn't a problem in a fish tank where you feed a lot of fish and small particles float around that they can eat, but in an all shrimp tank you will have to crush up the fish food and spread it through the tank. You will also need some water current for these guys, to allow them to filter the water.

Amano Shrimp: My favourite shrimp of all, I absolutely love these guys, They are the best. They love to eat algae and just 2 of them can keep a 5g sparkling clean. Really easy to care for, but they do love their algae. So make sure that if there isn't enough around you supplement with algae wafers

Red Chery Shrimp: Possibly the easiest shrimp to care for, these guys will breed like rabbits. Also eat algae

All these guys love loads of hiding spaces, I have only kept amanos and cherries myself (bamboo at the petstore) and from what I did they can all live together, you might need to check with vampire shrimp though


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

yeah i am gonna buy them from this online site http://www.bobstropicalplants.com.i think they are cool and i know that,the amano eat algae i had about 4 or 5 in a 10 gallon with a betta but over the months they all went poof!and i am left with 1 which i have moved to my 29 gallon,but will move him to the 20 gallon when i start it back up.(bad case of ich wiped out every fish a few weeks ago  ) i know the cherries are just like bunnies but have a few less babies.i also knew that those bigger shrimp were filter feeders.i know a lot about shrimp in general but not enough to know who will cross breed and the housing.so i am thinking that these fish will
A not be bullied (that much)or killed by the red eye tetras
B live in my 20 gallon and grow to their proper adult size
C and finally they can be okay with algae wafers,crushed up flakes,pellets,and catfish pellets


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

None if those you mentioned will interbreed.
Here's a site for you to do some research on them
http://www.planetinverts.com/shrimp_species.html


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

thanks bro.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Housing and care is all you need to know, what else is there to know about?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2014)

BettaGuy: since he is a child, many things. I think he wants to breed some fishies.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i want to breed fishes but i wont be able to put them anywhere after i get the babies.so i will breed some shrimp instead.i think shrimp snails and those "creatures"are so COOL!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Good luck. Snail breed like rabbits anyways. You'll have too many in no time.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

But there is a market for shrimp, can't say the same for fish.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well guess what yall? my first female snail gave me babies right before she passedtheir really small but i still love them.i have seen them grow up and i still cant wait to see them grow more.the female was a big(2 inch!!)black mystery snail dad was a gold mystery snail.she laid 3 egg clutches but none of them hatched so she gave live birth i guess.i still miss her she was a barrel of laughs.


----------

